# care to tell me what's going on?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally likes sitting in her "corner" which is on her java perch. she goes to the cage wall and stares at it. just sits like this. she does this to walls outside the cage too. she does this anywhere she cant see out of she will stare at it at times. just stares...


any clue?




















i feel like she is putting herself on time out D:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

No idea but it is cute. She's been a bad bird lol!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its kinda creepy as she has sat like that for an hour or so a few times. she does it out of the cage as well. go to the wall nearest to her and stare at it. 

my friend says tsuka tells her to do it


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask but don't want to sound stupid lol! Does Dally's crest have pearling? It almost looks like it does but I can't really tell.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is a full photo of her crest, its striped, i find most pearls have this type of pattern to the crest, dunno if its just me though lol

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/TsukaDally/birdy/IMG_2536.jpg


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Her crest is really pretty!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its not as large as tsuka's but i find it "fuller" lol


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Just wondering if she (Dally) acts normal when she isn't staring at the wall? I googled it and just found out that if they are sad or depressed they can just sit and stare at the wall... 
I hope she's alright!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she's done it since she was a baby so i am not sure if it means that. if she is, i am not sure what about. she gets cuddles from me, spends time with me, then when i am done she goes in her corner.... oh maybe she is pouting because i stopped giving her attention lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bahaha! I bet she's pouting!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Singerboy does this! even out of the cage. He cuddles with his shadow 
Sometimes he will snuggle up to it and sing. Not only is he bonded to his potential father, but he is bonded to the wall to.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny does it sometimes. Not when he's in his cage but he'll climb on to the top of his cage and stare at the wall. Usually for only 5 minutes or so. I have no idea why.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sunnysmom thats what dally does lol but shes stared longer sometimes. i dont really get it lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe she wants some quiet time to herself. Buster does the same thing when he's stressed out:

When Buster and Shodu are breeding, he has primary feeding responsibility after the babies fledge. But with the first two clutches they wanted more food than he could actually deliver and they followed him around screaming to be fed. It was easy to identify the exact moment when he gave up: he put his face against a wall and sat there staring at it, ignoring the shrieking babies clustered around him. (Don't worry, they did get lunch; I put some formula on a spoon and they gobbled it down.)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hm... it could be tsuka lol 

what would you suggest me do, just let her be?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

As long as she's healthy and generally happy, there's no harm in letting her do it. If you know of something that's stressing her out then obviously you can try to reduce the stress.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it could be tsuka. he's been nicer to her, but maybe she wants some time away from him as she generally only tolerates him. but he doesnt eat when he is away from her. he gets too depressed, so we cant house them separately either... so maybe an hour or so away from him a day might do her some good.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That might be good.

Btw the only thing my birds do with the wall...Kirk licks it and sometimes chews it up. Lol. He is a bit nuts. He also licked his mirror, but I don't put mirrors in their cage anymore.


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

My Luna often does the same thing. If I am sitting on my bed with my back against the wall, and she is on my shoulder, she will turn around and stare at the wall. She doesnt sing, or try to interact with it, she just stares. I just figured that she liked the solid white paint and it made her calm. Sometimes she will fall asleep while staring at it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby used to sing to the corner...and not just any corner, one specific corner. 

But I agree I think Dally just needs some space from Tsuka.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you sure she isn't just resting? I've noticed from watching my birds on the cam that they'll often sit fluffed up with their eyes open for a long time before actually napping. Maybe sort of like their version of dozing?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she does nap in that corner too but she just stares for a long time... who knows maybe its a combination? besides, i can take tsuka out for a bit to give her some quiet time and try to work on his landing issues.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's a combination. On the cam during the day, my birds frequently look like they're either staring into space or sleeping with their eyes open.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dont they ever get bored?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Apparently not... They have lots of stuff to play with and they do play when I'm at home, but when I'm not there they spend 6-8 hours just staring/resting/sleeping.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder if it's a birdy way of winding down? Like they've been overstimulated and they go to a quiet spot to block out stimulation? Just curious. I've never seen it happen in my birds unless they've been very ill. 

One of those weird birdy quirks I guess.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I never saw it happen before I got the webcam. It seems to only happen once I've been out of the house for a couple hours or so.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then, maybe its because Dally doesn't play too much... maybe she feels over stimulated by the toys. Tsuka plays left and right with all sorts of toys but Dally plays with one or two. Perhaps remove some of the toys might help...

Dally does this when i am home too. so perhaps maybe she feels overwhelmed with so many toy options, i will leave in her favourites and Tsuka a few favourites. might help. you think?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess maybe? I'm really not sure I would change anything because of this. I'd probably just consider it a quirk of hers.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

I am just curious to see if maybe it can be changed if something is stressing her out. i'd been meaning to take out some shredding toys for a bit anyways because Tsuka is getting hormonal again


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you given dally some type of snuggie? Maybe a little birdie tent or one of those corner cuddling thingies? Or have you tried covering a corner of the cage? Maybe she just wants some privacy and the only way she thinks she can get it is by looking at something solid. Usually when birds can't see us they think we can't see them, so she might just want a little alone time...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would think those things would be a very bad idea for a female bird one is trying to prevent from nesting...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes had a snuggle buddy V2 toy that i made, theyre never interested in them

and no no no to a tent D: i had to remove the newspaper in their cage today as theyve been nesty in the bottom of the cage lately. so noooo tent. the cage is covered on 3 sides to protect from drafts as theyre in an AC room. 


this is the most recent photo i have of their set up (two front doors open)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Will you come decorate my cages? I have a hard time with that for some reason. I have all the stuff but they just never look as pretty and fun as other cages I have seen.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

!! That cage is awesome! _I  want to be a cockatiel so that I can play with all those toys! _


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Philiko said:


> !! That cage is awesome! _I  want to be a cockatiel so that I can play with all those toys! _


_

Haha, Phil, I was thinking the same thing! _


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, its what they have for now, one day they will have both levels of the cage, but for now they have a downstairs tenant lol

it had been slightly rearranged since that photo, maybe tonight after work i will try to get an updated photo


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tanya done that after i gave her a bath, she was not impressed lol
I did try and get her to sit with me but she just went back and faced the wall 
she hates water lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol so we have a few different theories here


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It all kind of comes down to the same thing though... relaxing, avoiding stress, getting away from something that's bothering the bird. Basically seeking a no-stimulus situation.


----------

